# [SOLVED] cold cathode safty question



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

well im looking into logisys sound activated cold cathodes and i know cold cathodes get hot and are (very) high voltage lights i want to hook them to my psu and use a molex extention cable to route them out of my case and mount the sound piece to the side of the desk near my sub and set it to run off bass frequencys (gun shots and bass in music) thing is i dont want the cold cathodes in my case i want them behind my desk i have a slightly different desk its not a computer desk its more of a bedroom desk you can work at and its wooden im wondering if it would be safe to use plastic clips mounted on the back of the desk to put the cathodes there so i can have a blue ambient glow behind my moniter coming out of the desk i think that would look awesome considering my setup also heres the link to them

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800888073

thanks for your time and help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: cold cathode safty question*

Hi specter :wave:

Cold-cathode tubes don't get hot - Even after being on for hours, mine only get to ambient case-temperature. Ditto with the voltage, obviously they don't like short-circuits, but they're nowhere near lethal or even 'tingly' levels :grin:

The light-tube itself is very thin glass so the light(s) are fitted into an acrylic tube for strength and safety - They're perfectly safe for 'external' fitting behind desks and other furniture - The decent light-kits usually come with 'Velcro' pads to affix the lights where required, using clips can often cause unwanted shadows etc. If your kit doesn't have them, small bits of double-sided sticky-tape on the square block-ends will hold 'em nice :wink:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: cold cathode safty question*

You will be fine, *WereBo* is right on. Google desk mods and you will find all sorts of info and pics on the subject


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: cold cathode safty question*

thanks for the info =)


----------

